# The Halls Of Mandos



## John (Sep 13, 2021)

What Did Feanor Do When He Arrived In The Halls Of Mandos? Any Ideas? Also Where did The Men Go After They Died? And Where The Elves sit in The Halls?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Sep 13, 2021)

I would imagine he made himself _very, very_, comfortable!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 14, 2021)

John said:


> What Did Feanor Do When He Arrived In The Halls Of Mandos?



Wandered aimlessly which would be the fitting punishment for him. No ability to create. Though, unfortunately, he'd have been joined by all of his family save Maglor (his father, sons, and grandson). Though Celebrimbor might have been allowed to return since he wasn't evil.



John said:


> Any Ideas? Also Where did The Men Go After They Died? And Where The Elves sit in The Halls?



Men go beyond Arda to where Eru lives, per the Athrabeth.

The Elves seem to only be in the Halls of Mandos until they get a new body (how that process works wasn't decided upon by Tolkien).


----------

